# Assault of Black Wolf



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I finished this last night, only took 2 evenings! I went for classic stereotypical space wolf colours in the end. Really pleased with him. Shame he is being exiled to the planet Ebay IV for a fate worse then death... lets hope once he's sold he can survive a trip in the warp (aka Royal Mail).


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

very nice!

i love the blending on the armour, cloak, axe, everywhere 

Shame he has to go 

good work!

M


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

gareth sweet work man!! Hope his exile brings you great fortune!!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good work & good luck on the sale! Are you just posting it on Ebay or are you advertising elsewhere as well? (ie. Cmon?)


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Another great piece Gareth! 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Amazing as usual Gareth nothing more too say !


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice looking piece, smooth colors and the blending is top notch! Very awesome.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

As a SW player I am in awe of your skill. +rep. How much are you asking for him, as a matter of interest?


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

It's on ebay now for 99p.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

99p!!!!!! dude i would happily pay a fiver for that, except im broke  Real nice model though


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Dude, amazing model!!! The highlights and blending is ace, I've never seen a better looking space wolf! You need some more rep!


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Gareth said:


> I finished this last night, only took 2 evenings! I went for classic stereotypical space wolf colours in the end. Really pleased with him. Shame he is being exiled to the planet Ebay IV for a fate worse then death... lets hope once he's sold he can survive a trip in the warp (aka Royal Mail).


Very cool,

How exactly did you do the blending on the armour?


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Great paint job. I am not a big Space Marine fan but this is awesome. +rep from me.


----------



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

WoW! That looks amazing :O

How did you do the axe like that? +rep

--

Q


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

i like it man but i have to say i hate seeing awsome painted modles on ebay


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Very nice, I always enjoy checking out the works of the talented painters we have on Heresy and this is no exception. Your blending on the cloak and the paintwork on the banner is awesome. Too bad he has to be banished to Ebay IV.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Great work on it.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

In answer to how the axe and armour were painted, it's just directional area highlighting using a feathered layered technique.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Loving the conversion, first of all.
Then, I am amazed at the back of the cloak, and the back of the standard.
Amazing work.


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

Gareth said:


> I finished this last night, only took 2 evenings! I went for classic stereotypical space wolf colours in the end. Really pleased with him. Shame he is being exiled to the planet Ebay IV for a fate worse then death... lets hope once he's sold he can survive a trip in the warp (aka Royal Mail).


glad to see someone else from thurrock on here 
as i said yesterday model looks great 


chaoz


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

Great looking model and conversion, for a moment i had to look at it to notice it was a black reach model.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------

